# hiking little cottonwood canyon



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

like to hike redpine this weekend.anyone been on the trail this year.wondering if its still snowed in or how far can you hike it.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

from the looks of things ya there is still a ton of snow, if you do go let me know, I am heading that way soon, but I have crampons for when I hit the snow, good luck


----------

